
Some Blue-Collar Workers Probably Shouldn't Do Pink Jobs - gukov
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-01-06/some-blue-collar-workers-probably-shouldn-t-do-pink-jobs
======
jstewartmobile
This may be sexist, but generally speaking, men are best in high-
intensity/low-stamina situations while women are best in low-intensity/high-
stamina situations. This applies to mental work as well as physical.

Generally speaking...

Think of it in evolutionary terms: Man hunts (high-intensity) and kills.
Animal feeds the family a day or so while the man rests. Woman nurses and
protects the kids. With kids, you don't get breaks.

------
legodt
Smash this gender-binary reaffirming bullshit. It's disgusting that as a
society we believe that roles of nurturing or softness are inappropriate for
men and that hardness is inappropriate for women. These mentalities trickle
upwards too. If you ever wonder why there is a gender gap in the talent
pipeline in SV, look no further than people like this spouting off
misogynistic views on what is and isn't acceptable work for men and women.

~~~
T-A
> look no further than people like this spouting off misogynistic views

You do realize that the author is a woman, right?

~~~
legodt
That has no bearing on this. It is completely possible to be instrumental in
your own oppression. Also, the issue extends beyond women. These attitudes
effect everyone, they force men to mentally cut parts of themselves off too.

"The first act of violence that patriarchy demands of males is not violence
toward women. Instead patriarchy demands of all males that they engage in acts
of psychic self-mutilation, that they kill off the emotional parts of
themselves. If an individual is not successful in emotionally crippling
himself, he can count on patriarchal men to enact rituals of power that will
assault his self-esteem"

-Bell Hooks

~~~
T-A
Does the patriarchy also force babies and male rhesus monkeys to mentally cut
parts of themselves off?

